# Say Hello to my baby boy, Ethan Alejandro.



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm a dad-to-be!

Pictures of me and my GFs FIRST sonogram!








Hehehe, my girl says it has a big-head just like its dad! LoL!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

grats


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

congrats man best of luck


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

congrats and the best of luck,,,,, DADDY!!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

GL with that adventure man! Kids are great!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Thank you Gents.

I feel as if my life is speeding 20mph over the speedlimit...new job, hardcore job training, looking for new apartment, bad economy on the horizon...wow!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats PM! best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude that's AWESOME!
Congradulations bigtime.

Many times I wish I was a father.
Looking forward to seeing pictures of the little rascal next summer!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome! congrats man!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

grats!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Dude that's AWESOME!
> Congradulations bigtime.
> 
> Many times I wish I was a father.
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the little rascal next summer!


part of me feels the same way. It's intimidating though...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats man high five to the super man sperm


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Boobah said:


> congrats man high five to the super man sperm


HAHaha


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats, man. Best of luck with the never ending adventure that is parenthood!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Prodigal, -RUN FOR IT!

You can hide out here in my apartment for a while. 
I got beer and uh.... beer....and a blue couch!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Prodigal, -RUN FOR IT!
> 
> You can hide out here in my apartment for a while.
> I got beer and uh.... beer....and a blue couch!


I'd take him up on that offer Marine







Congrats!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Congrads PM.

Me and my wife are expecting our second. Going to find out next week if its a boy or if I'm going to be the only male in this house...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AWESOME!!!

Dont worry about the economy...

LAW ENFORCEMENT is especially needed in times of poor economy...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your tradegy.

If you want to get rid of it, you can always PHDTS








This thread also reminds me of the thread with the things you can't go cheap on, condoms. Things you can go cheap on, hangers.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats ruff b_ack

My 4 1/2 year old has a big head like me and I tell him that its because he has alot of brains like his dad. Then he asked me why his mom has a little head. He didn't understand why I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> thats ruff b_ack
> 
> My 4 1/2 year old has a big head like me and I tell him that its because he has alot of brains like his dad. Then he asked me why his mom has a little head. He didn't understand why I couldn't stop laughing.


hahhaha
oh man thats awesome.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

congrats dude !


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Prodigal, -RUN FOR IT!
> 
> You can hide out here in my apartment for a while.
> I got beer and uh.... beer....and a blue couch!





> I'd take him up on that offer Marine Congrats!


LoL! Thanks BS but its too late.

I've already made the commitment to accept that its ACTUALLY mine [insert ALL whore jokes here and be prepared to get an a**whopping







]

However, if its twin girls, I might take you up on that offer.



> Sorry to hear about your tradegy.
> 
> If you want to get rid of it, you can always PHDTS


LoL! I can't, she does that on her own W/O me pushing! She has ACS (Automatic Clutz Syndrome aka Blonde syndrome)

Again. Thank you gents. I'll keep everyone updated whenever something new pops up. I guess P-Fury will be my running "Daddy" blog.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

good work







got her while she was sleepin didn't ya? J/k Congrats man That's awesome.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats and Goodluck.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Right on man, good for you!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


> good work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!
That HAS crossed my mind as to how it happened but I have an idea of when it happened...you gents/ladies will laugh....

I got my girl pregnant on my birthday weekend (7/20). Talk about birthday presents, LoL!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hooooooly crap man, congrats!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> good work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!
That HAS crossed my mind as to how it happened but I have an idea of when it happened...you gents/ladies will laugh....

I got my girl pregnant on my birthday weekend (7/20). Talk about birthday presents, LoL!
[/quote]

Maybe she kept the receipt and you can return it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe she kept the receipt and you can return it.


LoL! You are anti-kid aren't you?

I'm going to laugh my ass off when you get a kid and think something along the lines of "oh sh*t!"


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Any names in mind?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> good work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!
That HAS crossed my mind as to how it happened but I have an idea of when it happened...you gents/ladies will laugh....

I got my girl pregnant on my birthday weekend (7/20). Talk about birthday presents, LoL!
[/quote]

lol. this reminds me of one night when PM and i were playing COD4. "my gf's in bed...not happy im playing...i think i should go to bed..."

suuuuuuuuure PM, she was _sleeping_. is that what they call it these days???

congrats man


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats. Since 2000 I probably flushed 27 liters of sperm down the toilet or shower drain and into the cesspool. I probably fathered an earthworm-human hybrid by now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Maybe she kept the receipt and you can return it.


LoL! You are anti-kid aren't you?

I'm going to laugh my ass off when you get a kid and think something along the lines of "oh sh*t!"








[/quote]

Yes I am anti-kid. Maybe when I hit thirty something I'll change my mind.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff said:


> good work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!
That HAS crossed my mind as to how it happened but I have an idea of when it happened...you gents/ladies will laugh....

I got my girl pregnant on my birthday weekend (7/20). Talk about birthday presents, LoL!
[/quote]

lol. this reminds me of one night when PM and i were playing COD4. "my gf's in bed...not happy im playing...i think i should go to bed..."

suuuuuuuuure PM, she was _sleeping_. is that what they call it these days???

congrats man 
[/quote]
somewhat of a different call to a different duty
hahaha.

girls hate videogames.

but again, congrats, and good luck!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> lol. this reminds me of one night when PM and i were playing COD4. "my gf's in bed...not happy im playing...i think i should go to bed..."
> 
> suuuuuuuuure PM, she was _sleeping_. is that what they call it these days???
> 
> congrats man


LoL! She really wasn't too happy and I ended up getting NOTHING that night!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> lol. this reminds me of one night when PM and i were playing COD4. "my gf's in bed...not happy im playing...i think i should go to bed..."
> 
> suuuuuuuuure PM, she was _sleeping_. is that what they call it these days???
> 
> congrats man


LoL! She really wasn't too happy and I ended up getting NOTHING that night!
[/quote]

i call BS.

you probably went and slipped her one as she was sleeping. dont bullsh*t me PM...lol


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

CONGRATES !!! Your life will change BUT for the good. My little girl just turn 2 on the 25. Man a child can make your life ALOT better special when they start saying DADDY..

Congrates again to you and your lady...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Yup.

Today is the OFFICIAL day that I get to see whether I am having a boy or a girl!!!!!!!!

I'm really hoping for a boy but if I get a girl I'll be just as happy. They also say it takes a REAL man to raise a girl.

I'll update later on today.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

A CONGRATES again!!!!

I feel you 100% on the above statement. As long as its healthy with 5 fingers and 5 toes on each hand and foot is the only thing that matters. I wanted a little boy so bad, but when I laid eyes on my daughter for the first time I melted. What I can't get over is that when I play rough with her and stop she says more, more and jumps on my back.

Onces again congrates to the soon to be parents!!!! Enjoy sleeping at night while you can.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, today ISN'T the day that I get to find out what I'm having. Apparently, it was only a "SLIM" chance that we'd find out what we were having...darn









On another note, I did get to see it moving around, mainly tossing and turning, possibly batting at the sac because its tiny hands were swinging wildly. I ALSO got to hear the heartbeat, NOW that was something else....

(154bpm is its heartbeat)

Sonar pics will go up later since my GF has to scan it in.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice Uterus!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

As I promised, our week 12 sonogram.

For such a small area to move around in, the kid moves a lot! I think its like its daddy, it got some sort of acute ADD. LoL!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> Nice!, You're well on your way to having an interesting job.


This friday, I get to find out what the sex is! Oh, and tonight, my fiancee says that she felt popcorn in the stomach...that means I can POSSIBLY feel the kicking when I see her tomorrow!

SWEET


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

congrats man!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gratz man!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

*a baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*
I'm having a baby boy!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Your son will be a beast, Prod !

Congrats again


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

View attachment 177121

View attachment 177122


Its my baby boy @ 20wks!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, something happened tonight...her mucus plug is slowly dissolving. She came out of the bathroom pretty freaked, and we searched on the pregnancy forums and yup, in a matter of days, I'm going to be a dad.

As of right now with each day passing, I'm getting more and more nervous. I don't know what to do when I walk into that delivery room waiting for my baby boy to come out!

Here are some pics of him...









Sonopic of his face, i think he tried to wave at the camera








She says he's got my lips








Here he is sucking his thumb









Her dog trying to get a feel of the kick








I think he kicked the dog...lol








I don't know whats up with this pic but I found it funny.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

awesome...congrats dood....I wish the best to you and ur family and may you guys have a safe delivery!!!! i like the look on the dogs face in that last pic.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats man! Good luck with everything. Have you two decided on a name? (maybe i missed it in the thread)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats and best of luck my friend!

Iv just found out that my other half is in the exact same position as yours... scary times!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

congratulations on your guys making the swim.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Congrats and best of luck my friend!
> 
> Iv just found out that my other half is in the exact same position as yours... scary times!


So you're pregnant with your SOs baby?
















Thanks again gents. When the baby comes, I'll try to post up some pics or something...does PFury have a twitter blog thingy?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm sitting here waiting for the ultrasound results on whether a c-section is needed. I'm worried


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats man on the baby.
hes gonna be awesome

hope the scan goes well


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Just got back from the ultrasound place at the hospital, and it's been confirmed...c section is on. According to the machine and the doc, he weighs in at around 9lbs, 10oz; give or take a pound.

Woo thats my big boy!!!!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh*t prod.

you're gonna have to give that kid a few good whoopings before he gets bigger than you...which by judging by his weight wont be long!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ladies; Gents,

Say hello to Ethan Alejandro. Born on 5/07/2009 @ 1324, weighing in at 9lbs, 3oz.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

your boys already got big balls! Congrats!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Grats man! Wish the best of luck to ya.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KrBjostad said:


> your boys already got big balls! Congrats!


Hahahahahaha...gets it from his dad.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

WOOOT congrats man on the baby.

and yes his balls are rather large. haha


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck and congrats...lots of work my friend lots of work.
My girl is 15 weeks 2 days old...lots of work.
But WELL worth it!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats brother and looking good. It seems you are thrilled and could'nt look happier by the looks of your face in your picture. I wish you and the woman all the best in the journey of parenthood for it's the most rewarding and thrilling one of them all. There will never be anything like it and make sure you get lots of pictures and video for the old age. Thank god we live in a digital age eh??? I have myself got at least 3000 pictures and 40-50 videos of Parker and am ever trying to get more. Hope everything is going great for the little one and is home soon. Congrats again and thanks for updating us on the family gaining another!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Good luck and congrats...lots of work my friend lots of work.
> My girl is 15 weeks 2 days old...lots of work.
> But WELL worth it!!!


Thanks a lot man and it is. I can honestly say I did not sleep for more than an hour last night...too scared that something might happen. I passed out this morning for a good 2 hours while she nursed him.

Congrats again on your baby girl. Did your baby experience signs or symptoms of Jaundice? This worries me right now because the nurses say he has it but should go away in about a week.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> your boys already got big balls! Congrats!


Hahahahahaha...gets it from his dad.
[/quote]
I'm sure he gets his little dinky from his dad too!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

need_redz said:


> your boys already got big balls! Congrats!


Hahahahahaha...gets it from his dad.
[/quote]
I'm sure he gets his little dinky from his dad too!








[/quote]

hahaha. why you hating? good things come in small packages.

....and if he was old enoughm he'd tell you "oh yea, thats not what your mom sail last night" lol


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

In the last picture your kid looks like the WU-TANG-CLAN logo.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Its been a while since I've posted here and I figure I'd give an update.

Ethan will turn 7-months this Tuesday. Heres a few pics of him from back this past summer to present day.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwwwwww! those are some adorable pics!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Cute kid, hideous color couch.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

adorable.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aww, dude, much props in being able to see all that blood and stuff... But congrats on the new addition, pare!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking kid man. and im loving his hair styles


----------

